# Die Pfütze in meinem Garten



## Ergolinchen (17. Aug. 2008)

hallöchen,
ich bin die neue und habe jetzt auch eigentlich vor hier des öfteren zu erscheinen.  
mein schickes problemchen ist schwarz und aus pvc, bereits eingebudelt und fasst gerade mal 250L   für mehr war leider kein platz.
jetzt habe ich mich mittlerweile hier und da im netz kreuz und quer gelesen und verstehe nurnoch bahnhof.
aaaalllsoo... ich fang dann mal an.
zur zeit befinden sich in meinem miniteich 250L regenwasser, eine wasserhyazinthe und ein __ wassersalat. fische werde ich in das kleine ding wohl keine setzen können, gäbe soweit ich das auch bisher so verstanden habe nur probleme mit dem überwintern.
ok... meine schwägerin hat vor dem haus einen kleinen hochteich mit braunem wasser... sie hat das fertige substrat aus dem baumarkt genommen... das möchte ich natürlich nicht.
jetzt hab ich schon vom verlegesand über lehm, aquarienkies, spielsand und vulkangestein so einiges gelesen...
was könnt ihr denn nun so am besten empfehlen und wie gehe ich dann vor?
ich möchte noch so einige unterwasserpflanzen in den teich pflanzen, gehören die auch in körbe oder direkt auf den boden??? wenn ich alles in körbe setze is doch bald kein platz mehr im teich. und wenn ich denn alles in körbchen und nur mit kies einpflanze so gan z ohne sand und lehm, wo kommen denn da die ganzen nährstoffe für meine planzen her??? fragen über fragen... sorry
an __ froschbiss habe ich auch schon gedacht, wo pflanze ich den denn am besten hin und hat jemand evtl. einen tip was ich für den rand nehmen kann, etwas das hoch wächst???  
habt ihr erfahrungen mit __ muscheln oder bestimmten __ schnecken in einem solch kleinen teich gemacht??? die würden mich auch interessieren.
würde mich über ein paar nette, schicke und vor allem schnelle und brauchbare antworten freuen, da ich morgen gerne weitermachen möchte.

vielen dank schon mal und noch einen schönen restsonntag.

grüßle gaby


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Die Pfütze in meinem Garten*

Hallo Gaby!

Erst mal :willkommen  bei uns.

Ich bin zwar kein Miniteich - Experte aber die melden sich bestimmt noch.



Edit: Bitte lass auch niemanden in deinen Teich einziehen. ( keine Fische ) Alles andere kommt von alleine.


.


----------



## Ergolinchen (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Die Pfütze in meinem Garten*

hi volker,
keine sorge, da zieht so schnell kein geschuppter freund ein, alleine das rausfischen zum überwindern ist mir doch zu zappelig... :shock 
deswegen meine frage nach __ schnecken und __ muscheln, aber soweit ich da  schon was im netz gefunden habe ist meine pfütze dazu auch zu klein... schade.


----------



## Conny (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Die Pfütze in meinem Garten*

Hallo Gabi,

unser erster Wasser-im-Garten-Versuch faßte gerade 180l und hatte später den Namen Sitzbadewanne.  

Aber erstmal :willkommen 

Von __ Muscheln rate ich Dir dringend ab. Der Teich ist viel zu klein! 
__ Schnecken kannst Du gut nehmen. Mit Posthornschnecken haben wir gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wir hatten von Anfgang an viele Pflanzen. Einige am Rand z.B. wie __ Pfennigkraut war direkt in Substrat, einige wie eine kleine Seerose war in einem Korb. Es ist immer auch Geschmackssache. Die Hauptsache keine Teicherde.


----------



## Annett (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Die Pfütze in meinem Garten*

Hallo Gaby,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum.

Bezüglich richtiges Substrat hatten wir hier schon viele Diskussionen. Jeder hat eben seine Erfahrungen gesammelt und für sich die passenden Schlüsse gezogen.
Ich habe im neuen Teich sogenannten Füllsand. Bestellt hatten wir lehmhaltigen Putzsand - auf dem Lieferschein stand dann Füllsand. Genau den wollte ich ursprünglich auch. 

Zur Teicherde hatte Christine alias Blumenelse mal ein Thema eröffnet gehabt. Da Dein Teich auch eher zu den Minis gehört, könntest Du zumindest bei den stärker wachsenden Pflanzen ihre Tips annehmen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16672

Viel Spaß mit dem Teichlein und bei uns im Forum.


----------



## Ergolinchen (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Die Pfütze in meinem Garten*

hallöchen und danke für eure nette begrüßung.
danke auch für den link zur diskussion über das substrat. so richtig schlau hats mich aber doch leider noch net gemacht. 
in die körbe würde ich dann doch auch flies nehmen, diesen fülsand mit aquarienkies mischen und die pflanzen reintun. wie mache ich es aber bei unterwasserpflanzen? und überhaupt weil ich das wasser schon drin habe, ie bekomme ich einen gescheiten boden auf den grund meiner pfütze??? vor allem wie groß sollten die körbchen denn sein für die pflanzen???
was braucht eine solche schnecke für einen untergrund und ist es gut ein paar große kiesel in den teich zu legen oder sogar nur aquqrienkies auf den boden zu tun???

sorry wenn ich euch so sehr mit fragen löchere...

güßle gaby


----------



## Ergolinchen (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Die Pfütze in meinem Garten*

schupps, schupps, hat denn niemand mehr einen tip?


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Die Pfütze in meinem Garten*

Servus Gaby

Herzlich Willkommen  

Ich würde das Wasser ablassen/abpumpen und alles neu machen.
Ist ja nicht gar viel Wasser.

Lies dir mal diesen Thread durch.


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Die Pfütze in meinem Garten*

Moin.

Den Sand oder Kies kannst Du durch ein größeres Rohr gezielt in den Tiefbereich dosieren, ohne den ganzen Teich stark einzutrüben.
Die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen setzt man nach dem Motto, Stein unten dran und rein damit. 
Ich hab die Steine mit Gummis am Stielende befestigt. Karsten macht es so.

Du fragst immer nach der Korbgröße.... ich würde ja eher frei auspflanzen, weil Körbe zu 90% häßlich aussehen, es sei denn, der Teichbesitzer ist ein guter Dekorateur. 
Ansonsten kommt es auf die Pflanzen an, die Du in das Teichlein setzen möchtest. Einige Wucherer sind nur bedingt für einen Miniteich geeignet, es sei denn, man ist mit der Schere schneller.


----------



## Ergolinchen (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Die Pfütze in meinem Garten*

guten morgen,
danke für eure tips, das hilft mir schon weiter.
also im aquarium habe ich die pflanzen immer mit einem gummi auf einem stein befestigt, die sind da immer superschnell angewachsen, wenn man das im teich auch so machen kann... no problem
ansonsten habe ich gerade gesehen das es teichkies gibt ohne erde. lehm weis ich garnet so recht wo ich den hier auf der schwäbischen alb herbekommen soll. ich wollte aber auch keine seerose einpflanzen, das ist dann eher das problem meiner schwägerin, die den teich vor dem haus hat... ich dahinter )

wünsche euch einen schönen tag... ab an die teicharbeit )

grüßle gaby


----------

